

Tinder for FRIENDS - jeffhod
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3081563/Tinder-FRIENDS-Wiith-app-lets-coffee-events-strangers-feeling-lonely.html

======
adam419
I wonder what it costs to get a native-advertisement like this in the
DailyMail.

